

Apple Wins Patent iPhone and GUI for Displaying Electronic Lists & Documents - lnguyen
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2012/07/apple-wins-another-major-iphone-ios-interface-patent.html

======
jklein24
This one is really just ridiculous. Can't wait for the next nexus phone to be
blocked because Android has lists... I can't believe this went through. I had
a crappy touchscreen LG phone that had lists like this way before the iphone
was released.

------
GodsMoon
As far as I can tell, it looks like they were granted a patent on: _Scrolling_

That is ridiculous.

